
Drug dealers moving from street corners to social media - elorant
https://news.sky.com/story/one-in-four-youngsters-exposed-to-illegal-drug-ads-on-social-media-11804202
======
Smithalicious
Genuine question: was it ever really the case that a large number of drug
users got their drugs from a sketchy hooded person on a street corner?

~~~
ebg13
Are you asking about "large number" or "large percentage"? Because you'll find
street sellers in every reasonably large city if you know how to look even
though most people don't buy that way.

------
xkcd-sucks
>and what we found surprising is how unconcerned young people are by them. For
them, it's a normal part of day to day life."

Well yes, the bad druggies aren't going to reach through the screen and force
you to buy crack at gunpoint or whatever it is people fear

------
TheCryptoTengu
Thats ok when the way things are headed with how data is handed to law
enforcement via no one reading t.o.s. it will just lead to more open and
closed cases. Digital footprints will become evidence.

